# DD touched a hot lightbulb...what can I do for her fingers?



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

She climbed up on the couch while I was going in and out of the living room looking for something...there is a reading lamp that is usually not on, right by the couch, it was on, and she touched it and burned her little finger pads. They are bright red.









I ran her hand under water for as long as she would let me (not long) and then wrapped wet paper towels around her hand, but she wouldn't let me secure them. There is no blistering or anything so I guess I just have to let it be? Is there anything I can do?

Poor little kitty.







It is totally my fault that this happened. The lamp is dangerously hot and I should not have had it on while she was in the room.

You know how burns are...she will forget her hand hurts and then remember and scream. I don't think it's "bad" at all (she will probably be fine tomorrow - I hope) but what can I do right now? Would Tylenol help?

Thanks...


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

Do you have any aloe vera gel? That might help.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks mama_b...I don't have any but DH can go get some. I don't think it will stay on her fingers very well but aloe is something it's OK if she gets in her mouth so that is a very good idea. Thank you!!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Put a wet wash cloth in the freezer for a bit, and then give it to her to hold. In the meantime, give her a cup with ice cubes in it and encourage her to fish the ice cubes out.

If it helps, I spilled HOT soup on dd when we were out one day. I put it on the table next to where she was climbing on the chair, and she put her hand up to steady herself and put it INTO the bowl of clam chowder. She screamed. I wiped it off, and rushed over with her to the drink machine to run her hand under water there (though I was so frazzled I think we doused it in lemonade







) and then we got some ice from the people who worked there. I put the ice on as much as she let me for about 20 minutes. Her hand was red for a couple of hours, but nothing more. She was fine.

Personally, I would get rid of the lamp. I could never remember to keep it off.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, Lynn - those are great ideas and we have a wet washcloth in the freezer now.









Unfortunately she cried and was unhappy and unable to go to sleep until about 1/2 an hour ago...poor baby, about 3 hours after she usually goes to bed...and her fingers DID blister.

I called the ped's office and spoke with the on-call nurse who was pretty unhelpful and argued with me about whether I had given DD too much Tylenol...







:

I ended up putting some Lansinoh on the burned fingers...I know that generally it is good just to let 'em breathe but I wanted to put aloe or something on them because she keeps TOUCHING stuff and it hurts those poor little finger pads. The 2 drugstores DH tried were out of aloe gel







but the Lansinoh tube says it can be used for minor burns. I put some on her fingers and she conked out soon after, don't know if there's a connection there.

I feel like crap. Poor DD is going to be so miserable with burned fingers. I should have been watching her more closely.









Thanks for the responses...


----------

